# My stuff



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Added a few pictures of my downstairs and upstairs systems.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice! :yes:


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

Looks great! I am jealous of that classic McIntosh equipment; that is really cool looking!


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I sure would like to add a pair of MC-30'sarty:!


----------

